# John Deere f525 brake problem?



## SammyG (May 24, 2015)

My f525 quit running yesterday while mowing, I can start it but it dies as soon as let off the brake? Any suggestions.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum SammyG.

My first GUESS is a defective brake safety switch.


----------



## SammyG (May 24, 2015)

*Brake on f525*

I also notice the forward and reverse pedal seem to toggle back and forth, if I depress the forward pedal while not running the reverse pedal raises up? I thought when it quit running it was out of gas, although the gas light wasn't on. So after putting in gas, I depressed the brake and it started right up( and still does) but when I let the brake off it just died, (and still does). So I set the free wheel, and towed it to the garage.


----------

